# Pizza and Mexican Fatties



## rtbbq2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did a pizza and Mexican. Obviously this is the pepperoni pizza fattie. I use BOBOLI original pizza sauce.







Onions and green peppers!.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Mozarella cheese is  good, then sprinkled with parmesan and a little oregano!....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Weave the bacon then hit the smoker with it.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Anticipation.................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.................the waiting game................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..Captain Cokes







Hot off the smoker............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Ready to eat...







Sould have cleaned up the tray for the last Q-view...sorry about that...This was the pepperoni fattie. The other was

the Mexican fattie, which contained chorizo sausage that I precooked with some hamburger, pizza sauce and I added some taco

seasoning and cilantro, Mexican *Queso asadero* cheese which melts nicely and aborbs flavor better than some others.

I had to refrain from using any Indian hot pepper this time. I was out voted....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks for looking.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Chicken thighs and leg on the smoker for Sunday...Riding my Harley today....


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks great !!!!!

We did a pizza fattie one time wraped it in pizza crust. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I get out voted all the time too.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 28, 2012)

Them look great! Have to try that mexican one.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 29, 2012)

They look great! I need to roll a couple myself, it's been awhile since the last time I ate some.


----------



## smokin-jim (May 1, 2012)

Very nice looking. I bet they tasted awesomw!


----------



## bluto (May 2, 2012)

Yummm!  I'm going to have to try a Fajita Fattie.  HA, that's kinda fun to say too.


----------



## offset grillin (May 3, 2012)

I'll be over shortly for the ride and a bite of that pepperoni pizza fattie.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 3, 2012)

Looks wonderful...soon be time to do another or two here.


----------



## chubbabubba (May 4, 2012)

Crazy, but looks so awesome. I need to try a fatty.


----------



## mr500 (May 5, 2012)

What was the smoke time?

IT of 165?


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 5, 2012)

I think it took about 3.5 hours to get.to 167°. I like to get just above 165°...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2012)

Very nice

Cinco De Fatto


----------



## tyotrain (May 8, 2012)

Man O Man that looks great.. Nice job


----------



## johnnie walker (May 10, 2012)

Randy that's some mighty fine looking fattie!


----------

